# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Where is my family, jeu d’aventure disponible sur Windows, Linux et Osx.

## wimfgame

Bonjour à tous, 

Fan de jeu vidéo Point & click, Je suis depuis plusieurs mois occupé  à travailler sur un projet qui me passionne, c'est à dire le  développement d'un jeu d'aventure. Le but de mon inscription sur ce site  est de faire connaitre le projet et d'avoir un maximum d'avis pour  arriver à un jeu complet. 

Le projet 

Le jeu se nomme "Where is my Family ?". 

Il s'agit de l'aventure d'un garçon dont la famille s’est faite enlevée  (la cause n’est pas dévoilée ici pour ne pas spoiler l’histoire). 

Le but du jeu sera bien évidemment de découvrir ce qui s'est passé et retrouver sa famille. 

Scénario 

Le scénario est terminé et amènera le joueur, tout au long de  l'aventure, à découvrir au fur et à mesure ce qui se passe, récolter des  objets, résoudre des énigmes,... le tout avec un coté humoristique  (situations loufoques, personnage(s) maladroits, etc...) 

État d'avancement 

L’intro et la démo de la première pièce entièremement jouable est disponible. 

Avant de trop développer, je me suis principalement fixé sur la 1ere  room du jeu (le salon). Le but étant d’avoir un maximum de retour sur la  démo et de savoir ce qui est à modifier ou améliorer. 

Après ce test, le développement des autres rooms sera poursuivi et des  mises à jour fréquentes du site seront effectuées pour faire part de  l’état d’avancement du projet. 

Actuellement, voici l'état d'avancement du projet : 

GÉNÉRAL : 
Scénario : 100 % 
Musique : 40% 
Bruitages : 50% 

ROOM 1 : 
Graphisme : 100% 
Animation : 100% 
Actions : 100% 
Interface : 100% 
Curseurs : 100% 

Suivez le projet sur http://wimfgame.com/ 

Merci à tous, et bon amusement !
_________________
Where is my Family - The game 
Jeu d'aventure Point & click PC 
Démo en ligne

----------


## Grhyll

Pas fan du tout de point&click pour ma part, mais je testerai peut-être si j'ai la motiv, histoire de faire un retour ! (Qui sera de toute façon forcément biaisé par le fait que je kiffe pas les point&click ^^')

----------


## wimfgame

Salut Grhyll

Pas de soucis, c'est malgré tout sympa de ta part. Je te souhaite néanmoins bon amusement si tu test (sans obligation bien entendu).

----------


## superoger

Yo,

J'ai testé le truc quelques secondes à peine, j'y reviendrai je pense. Graphiquement c'est très honnête au premier coup d'œil mais deux remarques : je crois que les mouvements du perso dans l'intro ne sont pas nécessaires, il bouge trop, c'est trop démonstratif :D. Et surtout il va falloir faire mieux pour l'écriture, pour un jeu de ce genre tu ne peux pas écrire comme ça, ça ruine tout. Je suis un peu direct voire brutal mais pour le coup je pense que c'est plus qu'un goût personnel de ma part, c'est un point flagrant et incontournable.

----------


## wimfgame

Salut. Merci pour ton analyse intéressante. J'en prend  note merci beaucoup.  Concernant les textes tu aurais un exemple du genre de texte que je devrais utiliser pour avoir une bonne base? Merci de ton aide

----------


## superoger

Tu peux regarder comment sont écrits des classiques du jeu d'aventure, dans différents styles. C'est une bonne base  :;): 
Sinon je peux te dire comment j'aurais tourné certains trucs en re-testant ta démo, la qualité n'est pas garantie mais tu verras de plus près ce que je veux dire.

---------- Post added at 12h39 ---------- Previous post was at 11h49 ----------

Par exemple pour l'intro le mélange passé composé / passé simple marche très mal. Et le passé simple, qui est le temps dominant, ne colle pas du tout à un jeu vidéo. Tu ne racontes pas une histoire, c'est le joueur qui la joue, donc sauf parti pris stylistique osé vaut mieux parler au présent.
Ensuite tu parles du personnage que le joueur va contrôler à la troisième personne, et je trouve ça pas bon. Là aussi ça peut s'envisager certes, mais dans ton cas je crois qu'il vaut mieux la jouer simple, donc le jouer=le héros. Vaut mieux écrire ce que pense le personnage, par exemple :
"Fin des cours... Retour à la maison... Mauvaises notes... Puni, encore... Je vais encore devoir passer une après-midi à faire semblant de travailler enfermé dans ma chambre... Pas envie, pas envie, pas envie !"

Et là à la limite plutôt que de partir direct sur la séquence de lutte tu permets au joueur de faire le tour de la pièce, de se mettre dans l'état d'esprit d'un gamin qui est enfermé pour bosser et qui va chercher n'importe quoi d'autre à faire. Plutôt que de tout raconter avec du texte tu fais passer les messages par des actions du personnage. Par exemple quand tu cliques sur la porte tu fais apparaître un message du genre "Enfermé ! putain mais ils m'ont carrément enfermé à clef !" Pour les émotions tu ne les écris pas si tu as une animation explicite. Si on voit que le personnage est abattu par sa gestuelle il ne faut pas l'écrire en plus, c'est maladroit et tu fais lire le joueur pour rien. Or je crois que les joueurs n'aiment en général pas trop lire dans un jeu. Quand on peut faire autrement il ne faut pas hésiter.

Sinon pour revenir à l'aspect émotionnel ça change trop, en trois secondes le personnage est "ravagé par la tristesse" (alors que c'est n'est pas un moment de tristesse, c'est un moment d'inquiétude voire de panique, mais pas de tristesse), puis il se dit "hé cool" je sais plus pour quoi, ça ne colle pas à l'ambiance. D'ailleurs on voit que tu as des difficultés à trouver la bonne atmosphère vu que la musique n'est pas adaptée il me semble, elle est dans cette veine de tristesse alors que c'est une scène d'angoisse et de tension. La musique n'est pas mal en soi, mais garde là pour une séquence nostalgie ou un enterrement :D

----------


## wimfgame

Salut Superoger

Ton avis est vraiment cool, c'est ce que j'appelle un avis constructif et j'adhère bien à tes idées.  Ce qui est en plus vraiment chouette, c'est que j’ai, sur maintenant pas loin de 500 visiteurs, beaucoup de mails qui sont dans le style de ta critique, donc je vais refaire l'intro et sans copier bien entendu, suivre ce genre d'idée que tu me donne. Merci beaucoup...  Pour le reste du jeu, je ne touche à rien (ou presque  ::):  ) car avec les 10 aines et 10aines d'avis des joueurs reçu par mail, 90% séduits sont séduit par l'ensemble , aussi bien esthétiquement que au niveau des dialogues.. Mais l'intro reçoit les mêmes avis moins bon, donc merci à tous, ça va me permettre d'améliorer pour un final plus fun pour tout le monde.

Pour info, il est prévu d'ici peu d'intégrer des voix sur le personnage, mais je suis pointilleux sur la qualité du narrateur qui, si elle n'est pas top, risque de démonter le jeu.. Ce n'est pas le but. Donc je dois encore entendre ce qu'on me propose avant d'aller plus loin dans les voix.

PS je t'ai envoyé un PM

Bon long weekend

----------


## wimfgame

WIP sur la scène du supermarché

----------


## Grhyll

Alors j'ai testé, et je vais pas pouvoir en dire grand chose, ça aura au moins confirmé que je n'accroche pas aux purs point & click ^^'
Ceci dit je suis pas mal d'accord avec superoger, l'écriture laisse beaucoup à désirer ; si tu ne te sens pas toi-même l'âme spécialement littéraire, tu devrais peut-être chercher quelqu'un pour réécrire tout ça, pour l'instant c'est très gênant pour l'immersion...
Après sur le reste : 
- Les décors de la pièce sont jolis, mais le perso je ne suis pas fan du tout ; son modèle est ultra générique, et les animations, comme l'a dit superoger, sont "surfaites" (encore plus quand du texte vient en rajouter une couche). 
- Les musiques sont chouettes, ça change peut-être un peu trop souvent et brutalement pendant l'intro.
- Les énigmes... ben j'ai rien réussi à faire. J'ai pas du tout la patience nécessaire pour chercher le premier élément qui va permettre de commencer un truc, j'ai examiné, essayé de prendre ou utiliser une bonne quinzaine de trucs, sans succès, et voilà pourquoi le genre me rebute ^^'

Bref, c'était l'avis d'un non-amateur de point and click :D

----------


## wimfgame

Salut Grhyll.  je te remercie d'avoir pris le temps d'essayer le jeu malgré ta réticence au jeux Point and click. J'ai bien noté tes remarques et depuis fait pas mal de modifs.

Après avoir reçu en privé et dans divers forums les avis de testeurs, voici la synthèse des questions et mes réponses. Tout d'abord merci de vos tests et avis. 

*Concernant l’histoire de l’enlèvement :* 

C’est un sujet récurrent, donc je mise sur le scénario qui va emmener le héros dans une aventure avec plusieurs rebondissements, pas mal de clins d’oeil aux point & click à succès, et courant de l’histoire, quelques évènements (non dévoilé ici pour ne pas spoiler), mais qui serons clairement tout autre qu’une simple histoire policière (je mise effectivement sur des événements humoristiques et autres. Je n’en dis pas plus pour ne pas casser l’effet recherché lors de la version finale). 

*Environnements statiques :* 

La démo actuelle ne contient qu’une seule pièce qui est le salon. Pas beaucoup de choses en mouvements à mettre dedans (il suffit de penser à une personne seule chez elle dans une pièce, il n’y a pas grand-chose qui bougent. J’aurais pu imaginer une cage avec des oiseaux, ou autres mais ce n’est pas prévu). 
La suite du jeu progresse sur des environnements aussi bien extérieurs que intérieurs, et ce dans des endroits où il y a pas mal d’animations. Vous constaterez au fur et à mesure des mises à jours que tout ce monde virtuel va bouger. 

Je ne veux pas mettre un maximum de choses dans une pièce juste pour « montrer » ce que je sais faire, mais bien suivre mon scénario et faire une histoire humoristique, mélangé à un coté « thriller » et qui tiens la route. 

*Le trailer :* 

Effectivement, il est plus nerveux que les scènes ou le personnage se déplacent. J’ai longuement hésité avant de le composer, à faire un trailer plus calme et au final, j’en ai fait 3 différents (un très calme, celui actuellement en diffusion, et un autre plus « bateau »..). 
J’ai montré à pas mal de personnes les 3 et, malgré cette différence entre « trop futuriste » et les scènes du jeu, celui actuellement en place a été choisi à l’unanimité.. 
Comme quoi les gouts sont souvent forts différents, et mon idée qui rejoignait l’avis de certains joueurs d’être un trailer trop nerveux a été démontée par ces avis. Donc j'ai fini par le poster. 
Mais les avis restent ouverts et je suis à l’écoute de chacun, donc n’hésitez pas. 

Je suis content de ce genre de remarque, car ça me permet d’avoir divers analyse, aussi bien de personnes adorant le Point & click que d'autres qui n'accrochent pas à ce genre de jeu. Et je trouve que leurs avis sont très honnêtes. Ils ne cassent pas du sucre sur le projet parce qu'il n'aime pas ce genre de jeu mais donnent des avis réfléchis. J'apprécie vraiment beaucoup. 

*L’interface :* 

C’est assez mitigé. Pas mal aiment celle-ci, et d’autres n’accrochent pas et désire un truc plus facile et discret. 
Pour contenter l’ensemble j’avais mis dans le jeu le choix entre l’interface Classique et Verb et c’est bien apprécié. Je vais faire pareil pour l’inventaire, ainsi chacun aura le choix et y trouvera du plaisir. 

_Le langage du jeu et le moteur :_ 

Je travaille avec Visionaire studio, moteur de jeu ou je retrouve tout ce que je cherche pour arriver à gérer l’ensemble du projet. Le langage que j’utilise et inclus au moteur est du Lua script. 

*Gratuit ou payant ? :* 

Actuellement, je ne pense pas encore au côté gratuit ou payant. Tout va dépendre du succès de la suite (notamment une nouvelle démo d’une seconde room qui devrait sortir fin Juin, avec inclus les correctifs et changements, basé sur l’ensemble des critiques reçues ici et ailleurs). 

*Les points forts et faibles du jeu :* 

Le point faible principal est ma maitrise sur l’animation du personnage. J’aimerai arriver à un résultat plus naturel dans ses déplacements et actions. Pour ça, je ne sais pas encore comment je vais procéder.. Soit retravailler mes anims, qui va me prendre un temps important, soit demander à quelqu’un de s’occuper du perso et de ses anims.. Difficile à dire et surtout à trouver dans la mesure où on est sur un projet amateur et quand ils savent que ce n’est pas rémunéré, ils se désistent.. A suivre donc. 

Le point fort est principalement dans l'évolution du scénario et de la particularité du personnage (que le joueur découvrira au fur et à mesure du jeu) à faire avancer l'histoire. 

*Durée pour terminer entièrement une room :* 

Pour compléter une room c’est variable suivant la taille et complexité de cette dernière. Il faut compter le temps de la modélisation, rendu, etc.. , puis l’insertion de l’environnement sans les hotspots. 
Ensuite vient l’intégration des hotspots, interactions, scripts, dialogues, sons, musiques,... 
Le temps total est difficile à définir, je suis actuellement à un taux de 1 pièce semaine pour la modélisation, et autant pour l’intégration. Donc 2 semaines total pour 1 room (temps très aléatoire) 

*Nombre de rooms pour la version finale :* 

Le scénario comporte au total 18 rooms. 

*Version :* 

Pour ne léser personnes, une version démo Mac et Linux est en cours. Actuellement pas de version mobile prévue, vu le projet au stade amateur et le prix de la licence mobile très élevé. 

*Une suite ?* 

Je compte, si succès, faire une suite. Je ne vais pas spoiler la fin du jeu mais je veux que le joueur puisse continuer l’aventure une fois le jeu terminé. 
Si une seconde aventure voit le jour, elle sera liée à la première, mais ou le joueur n’aura malgré tout pas spécialement besoin d’avoir joué au premier jeu. 

*La manière de diffuser le jeu (zip ou install) :* 

Le système de choix d’interface, de l’unique lancement de la démo au 1er démarrage du jeu, des sauvegardes des réglages volumes, etc... sont sauvegardé en partie dans le système, et dans la base de registre. La diffusion en mode Zip n’est donc pas possible dans ce cas-ci (test fait avant la diffusion et le fait d’installer me montre que la majorité des testeurs n’ont pas de soucis, contrairement à la version Zip). 

*Bug du MSVCR110.DLL :* 

Plusieurs utilisateurs ont un soucis avec ce DLL non existant sur leur PC. Il s’agit d’une libraire Visual de Microsoft qui manque sur certaines configurations. La prochaine démo aura ce correctif inclus (dll incluses dans l’install du jeu) 

En attendant, voici le lien pour télécharger la mise à jour Microsoft qui règle le problème : 

http://www.microsoft.com/en-US/downl....aspx?id=30679 

*Intro du livre :* 

L'intro dont vous parler sur le dernier post a été supprimée et une nouvelle est à présent incluse à la démo.
J’en ai corrigé la syntaxe grammatical et la qualité de rendu qui est maintenant non pixelisée. 
L’idée de permettre au joueur de tourner lui-même les pages avec un clic est excellente. Je vais la mettre en application. Merci. 

_Interface GSM :_ 

Beaucoup de critiques sur cette interface, qui ne me plait pas non plus. Je vais retravailler ce passage sur les graphiques de l’écran et sur la navigation. 

_Bloquer dans le jeu :_ 

Bloqué dans ce genre de jeu c’est souvent le souci des non amateurs du point & click. La patience pour chercher la solution est souvent perdue et la solution de cliquer sur n’importe quoi est caractéristique de cela. Mais c’est normal et loin de moi de critiquer ça. 

Petite anecdote. Une connaissance avait développé un FPS à l’époque, qui était plutôt pas mal. Il avait eu en son temps beaucoup de téléchargement et les critiques ont été de 50/50. Les amateurs de FPS ont trouvé leur bonheur, mais les autres par contre était plus négatifs. C’est comme dans tous les domaines finalement. 

*Musique :* 

La musique, étant donné qu’elle tourne en boucle, peut lasser après une longue écoute. D’où la possibilité dans le menu option de mettre son volume à 0. 
D’autres musiques vont venir se greffer au jeu, avec des changements de tons suivant le moment de l’action (passage de calme à angoissante,...) 

*Langues :* 

La version anglaise est pratiquement terminée. Elle sera disponible d’ici peu. Un choix de langue aura lieu au démarrage et dans le menu option. 

Pour conclure ce post, je vous dis à tous un grand merci pour vos tests et avis, que ce soit positif ou négatif, ça fait avancer la machine..merci à tous ! 


________ 
Suivez l'évolution de mon jeu point & click sur 
http://wimfgame.com/
https://www.facebook.com/wimfthegame
_________________
Where is my Family - The game 
Jeu d'aventure Point & click PC 
Démo en ligne

----------


## wimfgame

Mise à jour de mon projet "Where is my Family - Jeu d'aventure point and click" :

- Site entièrement refait, nouvelle adresse : http://wimfgame.com

Merci aux personnes qui suivent le projet de modifier le lien de vos favoris.

----------


## wimfgame

J’ai terminé les réglages pour l’adaptation de la démo du jeu pour MAC et LINUX

Démo des 4 rooms disponible sur WIMFGAME.COM (fichiers garantis sans virus, scannés avec Bitdefender avant la mise en ligne).

Une nouvelle pièce à l'ambiance très inquiétante est sur le point d'être finalisée. Bientôt visible sur mon site.

Bonnes vacances à tous

Wimfgame

----------


## wimfgame

Bonjour à tous,

Toujours dans l’optique de pouvoir diffuser fin d’année une version complète du jeu, et pour pouvoir également récompenser les joueurs motivés à tester et à progresser dans l’aventure, je propose un petit concours, ceci uniquement dans un but d’amusement et de partage du projet, sans aucun intérêt financier. Mon souhait étant juste d’avoir de plus en plus de joueurs et de vous récompenser pour votre partage.

Le principe est simple. Dans la démo du jeu, téléchargeable gratuitement sur http://WIMFGAME.COM, vous trouverez un objet qui vous donnera la solution de l’énigme. Le concours commence ce 14/08/2015 et se clôture le 30/09/2015 à 22h00.  

Les personnes ayant trouvé la solution de l’énigme devront se rendre sur mon site WIMFGAME, cliquer sur CONCOURS et remplir le formulaire avec leur réponse.

Le 01/10, date de fin du concours, le système classera les réponses dans l’ordre chronologique. La première personne ayant écrit sa réponse, et si celle-ci est correcte, sera le gagnant du lot (souris Logitech G302 Daedalus prime Souris Gaming).

Les 4 suivants recevront chacun une batterie de secours USB rechargeables neuve permettant de recharger n’ importe où GSM et tablette.

Les gagnants seront prévenus par email.

Le règlement du concours est disponible sur mon site.

Merci à tous en cas de participation de partager mon projet.

Wimfgame

----------


## wimfgame

Les joueurs ont demandé une adaptation du règlement du concours. Chose faite à présent  ::): 

Le changement est le suivant :

Une fois le concours terminé, les bonnes réponses seront tirées au sort pour donner la chance à tout le monde de remporter les cadeaux.

1 tirage aura lieu le 01/10 pour le gros lot et 4 autres tirages pour les batteries USB.

Pour bien montrer que les gagnants seront tirés au sort, le tirage au sort sera diffusé en direct sur wimfgame.com et la vidéo du tirage sera postée également sur le site dès le 01/10

Merci et bonne chance à tous.

Wimfgame

----------


## wimfgame

*Nouveau personnage plus abouti en cours d’intégration :*

Voulant améliorer le jeu en immersion et mieux transmettre l’ambiance et les ressentis du personnage aux joueurs, j’ai investi dans un modèle de base que j’ai retravaillé. 

Voici le résultat final du personnage dans plusieurs types d’émotions différentes :

Ce personnage est entièrement animé en motion capture, ce qui donnera dans un futur proche une animation beaucoup plus fluide et des expressions faciales qui transmettront ainsi les émotions du personnage.

L’animation se fait chez moi à l’aide de 2 Kinect, et le résultat, qui sera publié d’ici peu, est beaucoup plus naturel que le personnage actuellement inclus dans le jeu.

Intégration du personnage et de ses animations d’ici fin octobre.
Des images et vidéos viendront agrémenter le site au fur et à mesure du développement.

PS : Avant d’aller plus loin car c’est un travail considérable, et vu le nombre de joueurs en augmentation, j’aurais aimé avoir votre préférence entre ce nouveau personnage et l’ancien déjà inclus dans le jeu. 

Petit vote disponible sur mon site http://wimfgame.com

[/u]

----------


## wimfgame

News du projet :

•	Un nouveau correctif de la démo (v1.04) est en ligne. Il contient les modifications suivantes :

Corrections :

-	Les objets pris dans l’inventaire restent maintenant lié au curseur souris tant que le joueur n’a pas utilisé le clic droit ou que l’action n’a pas aboutie. 
-	Effet de bascule entre barre d’outils et inventaire corrigé. 
-	Variables optimisées, allégeant les calculs processeurs. 

Modification : 

-	Capacité de l’inventaire augmentée.
-	Retrait des flèches de navigation de l’inventaire. 

•	Nouvelle photo et vidéo d’une nouvelle room , visible sur http://wimfgame.com
•	Site entièrement refait, avec contenu plus complet
•	En cas de questions ou soucis avec le jeu, j’ai mis sur le site un système de discussion en ligne.

Depuis la dernière mise à jour, j’ai reçu par l’intermédiaire des forums et mails, pas mal de retours joueurs sur le projet.

En résumé, voici ce qu’il en ressort.

-	Le personnage principal, actuellement inclus dans la démo, a récolté 58,33%  de votes. 
-	Le second personnage, non inclus, a récolté 41,67%

Vu que les avis sont partagés, il a été décidé de garder les 2 personnages. Le choix entre les 2 sera inclut au début du jeu.

-	2 versions du jeu seront disponibles (suite à un choix personnel ainsi que des avis et retours de joueurs)

o	1 version gratuite, qui comprendra :

	L’histoire complète
	Le personnage actuellement dans la démo
	18 rooms

o	1 version payante, qui comprendra en plus de la version gratuite :

	Le second personnage, sélectionnable en début de jeu
	4 rooms supplémentaires
	2 fins différentes
	Interaction entre le personnage du jeu et le joueur via email (le personnage du jeu communiquera avec le joueur par email)
	Goodies (encore à définir)

o	Une campagne de crowdfunding sera lancée d’ici peu. Cette version verra le jour uniquement si la campagne aboutit. 

o	La version gratuite quant à elle verra le jour fin décembre 2015. 

Pour finir, n’oubliez pas le concours en ligne, qui se clôture le 30/09.

Et surtout merci à tous.




Wimfgame

Démo disponible sur WIMFGAME.COM

----------


## wimfgame

25/09/2015 Mise à jour majeur sur l'interface souris et l'inventaire du jeu bientôt disponible !

Ayant trop de bugs avec l'interface actuelle, j'ai décidé, après avoir reçu de nombreux avis de joueurs, de passer à une interface plus conviviale.

Celle-ci est finalisée et en cours de test avant diffusion !

Fini les fastidieux longs clics gauches, les doubles voir triples façons d'agir et de combiner les interfaces, les objets qui retournent dans l'inventaire sans que l'action n’ai aboutie, les noms d’objets ou d’action qui restent accrochés au curseur malgré le changement d’environnement ou d’objets en main.

Une seule et unique interface a maintenant été mise au point.

A présent, le système est nettement plus simple et stable.

*En résumé :*

- Le Survol de l'objet avec le curseur souris affiche le nom de l'objet et l'action possible au moment du survol. Un clic gauche valide l'action.

- Un clic droit sur l'objet déclenche juste son examen ou lâche l'objet si celui-ci est en main. Le type d’action lors du survol peux changer suivant ce que le joueur aura fait comme action sur ce dernier.

Ces changement améliorent la stabilité et rends la jouabilité bien meilleure, aussi bien dans l’environnement que dans l’inventaire.

Du à ce changement, quand vous avez maintenant un objet en main, celui-ci reste actif tant que vous n'avez pas cliqué avec le bouton de droite pour le lâcher, ou que l'action ai aboutie et que l'objet ne soit plus disponible.

Concernant l’évolution de la version finale, l’ensemble des pièces est terminée a 80%. Petit retard en ce qui concerne l’incrustation des voix. J’essaye de respecter la sortie pour fin de cette année, début 2016 au plus tard.

Merci à tous

Wimfgame

----------


## wimfgame

Grosse mise à jour prévue d'ici fin octobre qui inclura.

*Ajouts :*

- Tutoriel proposé lors du lancement d'une nouvelle partie.

*Améliorations et correctifs :*

- Interface souris entièrement refaite (curseur souris change en fonction de l'action prévue, changement automatique, plus besoin de sélectionner des actions et de voyager entre interface et environnement, ceci a été testé par diverses personnes et le résultat est approuvé et plait pour sa convivialité)

- les icones d'options et de sauvegardes apparaissent uniquement quand le joueur accède à l'inventaire via le sac en bas à gauche de l'écran. Ce qui permet au joueur de bénéficier de l'écran entier pour plus d'immersion.

- les icones du curseur ont été améliorés, et son à présent en plus haute définition. La précision du curseur a également été améliorée.

- Système de dialogue entre les différents personnages (prévu dans la version finale), amélioré

*L’intro :*

- Les erreurs de grammaires ont été corrigées.
- Textes modifiés et plus immersifs.
- Animations ajoutées à l'intérieur du livre.


*Le correctif contenant toutes ces améliorations sera disponible fin octobre.*
_En attendant, vous pouvez toujours tester la démo actuelle._

La version finale avance bien. Reste environ 20% à finir + les voix. 

N’hésitez pas à vous inscrire à la newsletter ainsi que partager le projet

http://wimfgame.com
http://www.facebook.com/wimfthegame
info@wimfgame.com

----------


## wimfgame

Nouvelle room parmis les 20 prévues : "La clairière"

Pour voir les animations et le système de particules, visionnez la vidéo sur https://youtu.be/uXkFdDG49fs ou sur http://wimfgame.com

----------


## wimfgame

Nouvelle mise à jour de la démo en ligne sur http://wimfgame.com (mêmes nombres de pièces que la 1.04 mais beaucoup de changements et correctifs). 

Merci aux personnes qui ont « bavé » devant l’extrait de la nouvelle intro. Ils vont être contents. La nouvelle intro est terminée et incluse à cette nouvelle version. 

Contenu de la nouvelle version 1.05 

*Nouveautés :* 
1. Tutoriel au lancement du jeu (avec désactivation possible dans le menu principal) 
2. Pourcentage de progression du jeu dans le menu option (permet de voir le pourcentage de votre avancement dans la démo) 

*Modification :* 
1. Nouvelle Interface souris, facilitant les interactions avec les objets et l'environnement. 
2. Intro entièrement refaite et textes adaptés et corrigés. 
3. Les icônes souris sont améliorées et plus nombreuses (à présent le curseur s'adapte automatiquement suivant le type d'action (dans les versions précédentes, pour ouvrir une porte, allumer ou éteindre une lampe, ouvrir un tiroir, ... C'était toujours le curseur "utiliser" qui était affiché. À présent, chaque action à son icône dédiée (ouvrir porte, allumer lampe, ouvrir tiroir, caresser le chien, etc...). 
4. Page d'aide refaite, contient à présent plus de graphismes et moins de textes. 
5. Réponses aléatoires adaptées (correspondent maintenant mieux au jeu lorsque le joueur fait une action erronée ou inutile) 

*Corrections :* 
1. Les objets pris dans l'inventaire restent maintenant accrochés à la souris tant qu'une action utile n'a pas été exécutée. 
2. Correction du bug sur la porte du hall (l'objet en main reste à présent actif lors du survol de la zone de la porte). 
3. Correction lorsque le joueur ramasse les fusibles. (à présent, seuls les fusibles sont ajoutés dans l'inventaire, contrairement à l'ancienne version où ils disparaissaient aléatoirement). 
4. Correction du réglage de volume dans le menu options. 

*Optimisation :* 
1. Meilleure compression des éléments du jeu permettant de réduire la démo de 100 Mo.

Je continue le développement de la version finale.

Mes travaux en cours : 
- Modélisation des dernières pièces. 
- Test des premières voix. Je suis ravi, le résultat final est au-delà de mes espérances. 

Bon amusement avec cette nouvelle version. 
Wimfgame

_________________
Where is my Family - The game 
Jeu d'aventure Point & click PC 
Démo en ligne 
http://wimfgame.com

----------


## wimfgame

Travail en cours : La modélisation de l’hôpital.

Voici un aperçu de la modélisation et du rendu final d'un couloir de l’hôpital. Je n'ai mis qu'une seule pièce de l’hôpital car il s'agit d'une partie du jeu que je ne veux pas spoiler !

Vue du dessus en filaire :



Vue perspective et caméra en filaire :



Vue perspective en filaire et en ombré



Rendu en cours :



Résultat final après 30 minutes de rendu :

----------


## wimfgame

Bonjour à tous.

Voilà, la dernière mouture de la démo V1.05, corrigée après l’alpha test, et grâces à de sympathiques joueurs , est en ligne.

Il ne devrait plus y avoir trop de soucis avec cette version. Je peux à présent me tenir à la suite du jeu puis arriver à une version finale.
Voici les modifications faites :

Nouveautés : 
-	Certaines actions entrainement un dialogue entre le héros du jeu et le programmeur

Modifications :
-	Plusieurs textes incohérents ont étés corrigés.
-	Le clic droit est toujours disponible pour lâcher les objets tenus en mains, ainsi qu’examiner les objets de l’inventaire. J’ai par contre retiré le clic droit dans l’environnement du jeu qui créait des instabilités dans certains actions et provoquait un ralentissement à certains endroits du jeu.

Corrections :
-	La position des curseurs dans le réglage du volume est corrigée
-	L’animation lors du remplissage de la bouteille est corrigée.
-	Le texte « la lampe est éteinte » alors que cette-ci était allumée, est corrigé.
-	Plus besoin de sortir et revenir dans la zone de clic d’un objet pour que le curseur souris change.

Vu les gros changements depuis la version 1.04, il est vivement conseillé de désinstaller l’ancienne version du jeu avant d’installer celle-ci.

Merci à tous
http://Wimfgame.com

----------


## wimfgame

Bonjour à tous,

J’ai besoin de votre aide à tous concernant l’interface souris du jeu qui sera utilisé lors de la version finale.

3 interfaces ont été testées dans les différentes démos du jeu et la dernière remporte l'unanimité auprès des testeurs "attitrés" du jeu. 

L'interface CLASSIQUE : 

Elle permettait de cliquer sur une des 5 actions voulue (marcher, examiner, utiliser, prendre, parler) puis sur l’objet pour déclencher l’action.
Les avis étaient mitigés, principalement sur le fait de faire des allers-retours entre les icônes d’actions et objets dans la scène.

L'interface VERB :

Cette dernière était appréciée sur la facilité d’utilisation, mais beaucoup critiquaient le système de devoir laisser le clic gauche enfoncé sur un objet pour la voir apparaître. Le 2ème point négatif de ce système était que sa mise en place générait d’autres inconvénients, comme l’objet tenu en main qui se remet dans l’inventaire à l’appel de l’interface Verb, ou encore la sensibilité de cette interface sur des zones de clics réduites (petits objets). Les joueurs abandonnaient alors la partie dû à ces contraintes...

J’ai alors réfléchis pendant de longues semaines pour avoir une interface conviviale, qui plairait à une majorité, et qui serait plus simple.

C’est celle-ci qui est actuellement dans la dernière démo disponible sur mon site http://wimfgame.com

La NOUVELLE interface :


L’avantage de cette interface testée par plusieurs joueurs est multiple :

- Stabilité des actions.
- L’automatisme des actions, sans pour autant retirer la difficulté des énigmes et la poursuite de l’histoire.
- Les objets tenus en main ne sont plus impactés par l’interface et restent toujours en main.
- Le nombre d’action ne se limite plus aux 5 actions « prendre, examiner, … » (Exemple , sur un vélo , l’icône sera « utiliser » alors que sur une lampe, ce sera « allumer », une porte « ouvrir », un précipice « sauter »… Actions donc correctement adaptées au scénario et à l’environnement.
- Le changement automatique de l'action une fois celle-ci accomplie (exemple : Au survol d'une clé, le curseur indique "Examiner clé". Une fois que le joueur aura cliqué, et que donc la clé aura été examinée, le curseur sera, au survol de la clé "Prendre la clé".)

J’aurais à présent aimé avoir vos avis sur ce choix, qui est important pour moi.  Pourriez- vous soit par réponse dans le forum, soit par mail info@wimfgame.com soit via le sondage sur mon site ou en direct sur http://soorvey.com/?s=2943GNQYLIR  voter pour votre interface préférée ? 

Un grand merci à tous de votre aide.

Wimfgame

----------


## wimfgame

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de mettre sur mon site et sur mon YouTube 2 nouvelles vidéos :

1) Aperçu de quelques anciennes et nouvelles pièces (vidéo technique, ne dévoile pas le scénario du jeu).

https://youtu.be/D6BsU6szjhM

2) Nouvelle room : La gare



https://youtu.be/cV0N_8An98M

Je suis à 90% de l’ensemble des environnements. Ça avance  ::): 

Suivez mon jeu sur http://wimfgame.com

----------


## wimfgame

Bonjour à tous,

Les voix ainsi que le contenu du scénario nécessitent un personnage un peu plus jeune que celui actuellement dans la démo.

Je profite donc de ce travail pour améliorer également les mouvements et rajouter des animations plus nombreuses.

Voici la vidéo de quelques extraits de la première pièce, avec les voix incluses, qui vont donne un aperçu du résultat.

Ne prenez donc en compte que la voix et le jeu mais pas en compte le personnage actuel qui sera rajeuni. Je posterai d’ici quelques jours photos et vidéos du nouveau perso.

https://youtu.be/KqR2j4HTLag

Bon visionnage  :;): 
http://Wimfgame.com

----------


## wimfgame

Nouveau personnage terminé et inclut dans le jeu (la démo actuellement en ligne contient toujours l'ancien personnage. La préparation d'une nouvelle démo avec le nouveau personnage et améliorations sera disponible le 12/12).




http://wimfgame.com

----------


## wimfgame

Exemple d’animation finalisée en mode « wireframe »




http://wimfgame.com

----------


## wimfgame

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis la diffusion du nouveau personnage et des voix, les nombreux retours que je reçois son majoritairement positifs. Avec le nombre de bons points qui me sont arrivés depuis, j’ai figé cette version.

J'ai perdu environ 1 mois pour refaire les animations sur le nouveau personnage, le délai de sortie sera donc reporté au premier trimestre 2016. La date finale sera annoncée en Janvier. J'espère que vous comprendrez ce report qui permet un jeu plus abouti.

La totalité des énigmes est terminée, ce qui m'a permis de rajouter quelques pièces jouables et modifier un peu le scénario pour avoir plusieurs rebondissements dans l'histoire. Le jeu, à la base prévu avec 20 pièces jouables, puis 24, est au final passé à 36.

Après avoir fait lire le scénario finale à plusieurs personnes, et vu les résultats qu'il a reçu, celui-ci est à présent figé et validé. Il ne me reste plus qu'à insérer tout ça dans mes décors (opération déjà en cours).

Voici les dernières nouvelles sur l’avancement du jeu :

*Améliorations :*

o	Ecran de l’interface GSM, remplacé pour la possibilité d’appeler avec le GSM, quelques soit l’endroit, et intégrée au décor. Ceci inclus un nouveau système de dialogue, et une nouvelle animation lors d’un appel GSM.




o	La position des dialogues est désormais fixée à un endroit unique, facilitant ainsi la lecture des textes.
o	Positions des animations des mouvements des personnages synchronisée, corrigeant les mauvais raccords entre les animations).
o	Intro toujours en mode BD, mais corrigée, avec plus de dynamisme, incluant des effets vidéos (la vidéo sera postée d’ici peu sur mon site).
o	Possibilité de passer l’intro et le tutorial en cours avec la touche ESCAPE.

*Corrections :*

o	Les textes en Français et Anglais ont été totalement corrigés (orthographe et grammaire).
o	La pile bouton a été remplacée par un pile format AA, plus logique dans le contexte du jeu.
o	Correction de la position des curseurs de réglage de volume.

*Nouveautés :*

o	Animation lors de la combinaison de 2 objets ajoutée.
o	Ajout de nombreuses animations suivant l’action du personnage.
o	Ajout de nombreuses animations lorsque le joueur ne réagit plus.
o	Les voix en français sont terminées pour la 1ère pièce, les voix des autres pièces sont en cours d’enregistrements.
o	Vu l’ajout des voix, les sous-titres peuvent à présent être désactivés via le menu d’options.
o	Ajout du réglage du volume des voix.
o	Ajout du choix du mode plein écran ou fenêtré.
o	A présent que tout est défini, et que plus rien ne changera, je peux officiellement annoncer ce que contiendront les 2 versions :

La version gratuite contiendra :

	16 environnements différents.
	36 Pièces jouables.
	Environ 270 objets cliquables ou utilisables (en inventaire ou dans les décors)
	Voix française sur tous les personnages, sous titres activables en français ou anglais.

Si j’atteints l’objectif de ma future campagne de crowdfunding, La version payante sera disponible avec, en plus du contenu gratuit :

	- version Android et Ios
	- Goodies :
•	- Soundtracks
•	- Artbooks
•	- Tutorial vidéo (2 heures de tuto) de la room 1 : "comment arriver à une pièce jouable de A à Z » (Depuis l'esquisse de la scène jusqu'à la pièce jouable complète, en passant par la modélisation de la room, des objets, l'insertion dans le moteur de jeu Visionaire studio, la programmation des actions, l'incrustation des musique et voix).

La démo actuellement en ligne est toujours la version 1.5 avec l'ancien personnage et sans les améliorations cités ci-dessus.

*Une nouvelle démo sera disponible d'ici peu, je posterai l'info dès qu'elle sera en ligne.*

Notez bien que les curseurs seront également très légèrement modifiés, pour mieux s'incruster avec le style de graphiques.

Et comme toujours, un petit coup de pouce serait sympa en parlant du projet.

Merci à tous

http://wimfgame.com

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Excellent, bravo pour ton boulot! Tu fais ça en plus de ton travail? Combien de temps tu y passe par jour ou semaine? Tu as d'autres jeu à ton actif ou est-ce ton premier?

----------


## wimfgame

Merci.  Oui je fais ça pendant mes temps libres (donc week-end complets, les soirées et mes temps de pause). Je passe environ 5 jours sur une semaine, je me prend une soirée de relâche par semaine  ::):  

C'est mon premier jeu.

Excellente fêtes de Noël à tous.

----------


## wimfgame

Pour les amateurs, j'ai posté une vidéo qui montre la modélisation et le rendu de 2 pièces : Le bar et la salle d'archives




Bon visionnage  :;): 

http://wimfgame.com

----------


## wimfgame

Voici 2 nouvelles rooms : Les toilettes du café et un hall d'entrée






Retrouver la démo de mon jeu point & click et l'avancement du projet "Where is my Family" sur 
http://wimfgame.com

----------


## Patate

Le rendu est vraiment impressionnant sur les deux derniers screens ! C'est pris ingame ?

----------


## wimfgame

Merci.

Oui, à part le personnage qui ne figure pas sur l'image, c'est l'image prise du jeu.

----------


## wimfgame

Après quelques soucis technique qui m'ont obligé à refaire mon site web, celui-ci est à présent en ligne, toujours à la même adresse http://wimfgame.com

----------


## wimfgame

Bonjour à tous.

Voici les dernières news concernant les musiques et les voix du jeu, ainsi que la prévision de la nouvelle démo.

Les musiques :

Un très grand ami, plein de talent, me compose actuellement un thème pour le jeu.

Une série d’arrangement autour de ce thème sera donc inclus dans le jeu, avec diverses variantes permettant de ne pas lasser le joueur.

Ces musiques suivront les actions du joueur pour accentuer l’ambiance, à la manière d’une bande originale de film.

Lors de la sortie du jeu, la version commerciale inclura un CD reprenant la Bande originale.

Les voix du narrateur :

L’intro du jeu inclus à présent des voix enregistrée par un acteur professionnel. Celles-ci seront intégrées dans la prochaine démo et dans la version finale.
Les voix des différents personnages du jeu :

La voix du personnage principale et des autres personnages du jeu sont en phrase d’être terminées , ce qui me permettra de vous proposer une toute nouvelle démo qui inclura le nouveau personnage, une des musiques originale du jeu, les voix en français, les bruitages terminés, de nombreuses améliorations graphiques, l’optimisation de la jouabilité et corrections de différents bugs.

Travaux en cours :

-	Je suis actuellement en cours de modélisation des 4 dernières pièces.
-	Les musiques sont en cours de compositions.
-	Les bruitages d’ambiances sont en cours pour donner plus de vie à chaque scène.
-	Les dernières voix des différents personnages sont en phase d’être terminées.

Désolé pour les personnes qui m’ont demandé d’avoir rapidement la nouvelle démo. J’ai préféré ne pas bâcler le travail et  prendre mon temps pour peaufiner l’ensemble, ce qui me permettra de fournir une version plus aboutie de la démo et du jeu final.

Dernier point : J’ai amélioré mon site et optimisé la fonction de newsletter, qui est maintenant beaucoup plus simple pour moi à tenir. N’hésitez pas à vous y inscrire pour recevoir en priorité les derniers news.
Voici un aperçu de la dernière pièce modélisée ce weekend : « La chambre à coucher »

PS : les effets d'ombrages, le reflet manquant et certaines proportions sont voulues et nécessaires au gameplay



Notez bien que la démo actuellement en téléchargement sur mon site est l'ancienne version sans toutes ces améliorations. La disponibilité de la nouvelle démo sera annoncée ici.

Merci à tous

http://wimfgame.com

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Bravo pour ton boulot, t'as l'air vraiment sérieux et régulier  ::o:  j'ai de voir la démo à venir.

----------


## wimfgame

Merci  ::):  . La nouvelle démo ne devrait plus trop traîner à arriver  :;):

----------


## wimfgame

Le projet évolue   ::):   L’intro est finalisée, visible sur mon site ou mon youtube

http://wimfgame.com
https://youtu.be/Js_BVoj3wI8




Autre nouveauté dans le jeu :



Spoiler Alert! 


J’ai ajouté dans le jeu un labyrinthe de haies. Voici son entrée :



Ce sera à vous de trouver des éléments utiles dans son parcours et trouver sa sortie dans la version finale.



La nouvelle démo est sur le point d’être finalisée. Plus d’info d’ici quelques jours.

----------


## wimfgame

Bonjour à tous.

La nouvelle démo de mon jeu d’aventure point and click « Where is my Family ? » est en ligne. Merci de lire les améliorations ci-dessous avant le téléchargement.

La démo contient le même nombre de pièces que la version précédente mais inclus de nombreuses améliorations, avec entre autres :

-	Un nouveau personnage. Plus jeune et plus adapté à l’histoire, aux répliques et à la voix
-	De nouvelles animations du personnage
-	L’intro en HD
-	Les voix de tous les protagonistes en français intégrales
-	L’intégration d’une composition musicale, tirée du thème du jeu final
-	Sons d’ambiances et nouveaux bruitages
-	Le dialogue GSM naturel (à présent, le personnage prend et décroche son GSM et bénéficie d’une animation pendant le dialogue)
-	La réception de texto via le GSM du héros
-	L’activation/désactivation de la musique du jeu via un objet de la pièce
-	Un mode plein Ecran ou fenêtré
-	Le volume dynamique (la musique diminue lors des dialogues)
-	L’ajout d’une carte routière pour le déplacement du personnage dans la ville (les endroits sur la carte s’ajoutent au fur et à mesure de la progression du personnage). La démo montre la carte mais les premiers endroits affichés seront accessibles dans la version finale
-	Et bien d’autres à découvrir

Ainsi que de nombreuses corrections, avec comme principales (liste non exhaustive) :

-	L’emplacement de l’ensemble des textes uniformisé et dynamique en cas d’affichage de l’inventaire.
-	La pile « bouton » remplacé par une Pile AA
-	L’orthographe et grammaire revus et corrigés
-	L’animation de l’ouverture des tiroirs corrigée
-	L’animation de l’action de saisir le petit robot corrigée
-	La vibration de l’écran lors du dialogue devant l’étagère corrigé
-	L’écran de fin de démo modifié
-	La possibilité de passer l’intro avec la touche ESCAPE
-	…


Et pour répondre à diverses demandes, voici les infos sur la sortie de la version finale :

La date :

-	Ayant la majorité des éléments pour finaliser le jeu (estimation du contenu à 90%), la sortie de la version finale sera effective entre début avril et fin mai 2016. une date plus précise sera annoncée dès que la finalisation sera suffisamment avancée. Précédera une campagne de crowdfunding qui j’espère sera bien partagée  :;): . J’annoncerai la campagne ici et sur mon site

Le contenu définitif :

La version gratuite :

-	Histoire complète
-	16 environnements différents
-	36 pièces jouables
-	Plus de 270 objets interactifs
-	Musiques thématisées
-	Voix française sur le personnage principal, sous-titres activables en français et anglais. Les autres personnages uniquement sous-titrés
-	Version Windows, Linux et Mac

La version commerciale :

-	Histoire complète avec plusieurs retournements de situations, accentuant l’intrigue et prolongeant l’histoire.
-	16 environnements différents
-	36 pièces jouables
-	Plus de 270 objets interactifs
-	Musiques thématisées
-	Voix française sur tous les personnages, sous-titres activables en français et anglais.
-	Version Windows, Linux , Mac + version mobile Android et Ios
-	Plusieurs Mini-jeux en cours de partie (désactivable dans le menu)
-	Tutoriel français, sous-titré anglais, pour vous apprendre à créer un jeu d’aventure de A à Z (depuis l’écriture de l’histoire et des énigmes, en passant par la modélisation des scènes, l’intégration dans le moteur de jeu Visionaire studio, mixage et incrustation des voix et musiques, codage et compilation finale pour sortir le jeu en fichier d’installation) + 30 jours d’assistances gratuite sur le tutoriel.
-	Thème originale du jeu en format digital.
-	Artbooks

Bon amusement à tous et merci d’avance si vous en parlez autour de vous  ::): 

Lien de téléchargement de la démo :
http://wimfgame.com/demo/

----------


## wimfgame

J'ai bossé ce weekend sur mon personnage pour le rendre encore plus "incrusté" aux décors, couleurs de vêtements plus doux, contours du personnage adoucis, ajout d’accessoire, placement de l’ombre au sol optimisé, et j'ai également réduit la taille de sa tête qui était vraiment trop grosse...



Pour les déplacements, j’ai travaillé sur 8 angles de directions (0,45,90,135,180,225,270,315), mais le personnage avait ainsi tendance à avancer sans regarder dans la bonne direction , d'où une impression de moonwalk... J'ai donc ajouté des directions intermédiaires entre chaque angle.  

Je viens de tester et ouf, ça fonctionne  ::):  mon personnage est à présent bien dirigé, quel que soit l'endroit où on lui demande d'aller.

J'ai également modifié l'ensemble des pathfinders (bonne prise de tête). A présent le personnage ne fait plus de détours pour aller d'un point A à un point B. 

Ces corrections seront disponibles dans la version finale.

J’ai aussi finalisé une pièce compliquée (la salle des archives). Une grosse programmation pour plusieurs énigmes qui promettent de donner du fil à retordre  ::):  Vous découvrirez-ça également dans la version finale.


Voici un aperçu des travaux en cours :

Scénario 100%
Modélisation 100%
Rendu 100%
Animation du personnage principal	100%
Animation des autres personnages	90%
Animations diverses dans les scènes	80%
Voix	80%
Ambiance sonore	80%
Bruitages	80%
Musiques	50%
Nombres de pièces entièrement terminées et jouables	: 28
Nombres de pièces restantes : 10

En me basant sur le rythme que j’arrive à tenir ces dernières semaines, je clôture environ 1 pièce en 4 soirées (et pendant mes temps libres).  Si rien ne vient me freiner, d’ici un bon mois je devrais être au bout et lancer ma campagne.

Je prévois, entre les deux, la sortie du trailer officiel.

Si vous êtes motivé par ce projet, vous pouvez liker ma page Facebook http://www.facebook.com/wimfgames, ça me fait grand plaisir et m’aide à faire connaitre mon jeu.

----------


## wimfgame

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, voici en mode accéléré l'incrustation d'objets dans le moteur du jeu




Bon visionnage  ::):

----------


## wimfgame

Affiche finale pour la promo du jeu. Merci de partager le projet et si le cœur vous en dit.

----------


## Pollux568

Bravo !
J'aime beaucoup la cinématique d'introduction, l'effet BD rend très bien et on a envie de se plonger dans l'histoire.
Bonne chance pour le KickStarter en tout cas !

----------


## wimfgame

Merci Pollux568

Pour patienter, Voici une série de screenshots









Suivez l'évolution de mon jeu point & click sur
http://wimfgame.com/

----------


## wimfgame

Vidéo qui montre en accéléré, après modélisation de chaque objet, la mise en place dans l'environnement 3D, le rendu et le résultat dans le jeu.

----------


## wimfgame

Plusieurs personnes m'ont posé la question sur le contenu du jeu et principalement sur la tranche d'âge autorisée à y jouer.

Même si le scénario semble tragique, le jeu ne contient aucune violence, et est destiné à tous les âges. Le scénario contient beaucoup d'humour et est "safe" pour ne choquer aucunes personnes et pour permettre à tous de s'amuser pendant de nombreuses heures. Jeu garanti sans violence !  ::):

----------


## wimfgame

Nouvelles animations :

Pendant sa recherche d'indices, Ben se retrouve seul dehors, en plein milieu d'un orage.

J'ai ajouté le ciel animé en arrière plan, la pluie, l'orage et les bruitages.

----------


## Hideo

Bon courage à toi et ton équipe pour la suite et surtout n'hésitez pas à nous présenter votre travail  :;):

----------


## wimfgame

Voici les dernières news du jeu. La sortie n'est plus très loin. Jeu toujours prévu sur Windows, Mac et Linux.

J'ai rajouté :

- Dans plusieurs scènes des nouveaux personnages (NPC)
- Travaillé avec le moteur de particule pour donner de la vie aux scènes (vent, poussières, brouillard, feuilles volantes, etc...).  
- L'ensemble des scènes sont à présent optimisées et allégées du superflu. Le jeu est donc moins gourmand en ressources.  
- J'ai également mis quelques nouvelles compositions musicales personnelles.
- Plusieurs pièces ont été également ajoutées pour augmenter la durée de vie du jeu et ajouter un peu d'intrigue.

Voici quelques vidéos pour vous donner une idée de quelques travaux accomplis :

Aperçu des voix : 



Ajout d’une scène (le cimetière) :



N'hésitez pas à suivre le jeu sur mon site http://wimfgame.com et ma page Facebook https://www.facebook.com/wimfgames

D'ici peu, un live interactif sera lancé sur Facebook ou twitch (à définir). Vous assisterez au gameplay et pourrez via le chat me diriger pour effectuer les actions (je rappelle qu'on est dans un jeu point and click).

Le jeu sera offert en intégralité à tous nouveaux abonnés de ma page Facebook (offre entre le 29/09/2017 et le 31/10/2017). 

La meilleure aide que je puisse avoir est votre partage. N'hésitez pas à partager, merci d'avance à tous.

----------


## wimfgame

Dernière news, je finalise la scène du pc de Ben.




Merci pour vos avis

----------


## wimfgame

Le projet est à son apogée. Ça évolue rapidement, pleins de nouveautés seront à découvrir dès la sortie du jeu. A présent, il est temps que le projet soit découvert et connu par le plus grand nombre de personnes possibles. 

Pour ce faire, j'ai décidé de lancer une campagne GRATUITE Thunderclap. C'est simple, il vous suffit de cliquer sur le lien ci-dessous pour nous soutenir sur Facebook, Twitter ou Tumblr. Vos quelques clics permettront d'afficher le 11 novembre à 12h00 un message automatique sur votre mur. C'est entièrement gratuit et je peux vous garantir que çà va beaucoup nous aider.  Tout cela n'aura rien d'envahissant sur votre profil et ca n'engage à aucun achat. C'est juste un partage du projet tous ensemble, pour une portée maximale.

SI vous voulez m'aider, vous pouvez voter pour moi sur 

https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/...-family-le-jeu

Le projet est en ligne pour 25 jours et pour que le message soit diffusé le 11 novembre, il faut un minimum de 100 soutiens gratuits.  Merci à tous de votre aide, faites du bruiiiiiit :D

----------


## wimfgame

Hello. Grosse évolution du jeu

J'ai mis à jour les animations de mes personnages. Avant, la marche était saccadée, ce n'était pas très joli.

J'ai recalculé mes animations et ajouté du framerate dans chaques anims. A présent, les mouvements sont fluides.

Voici un aperçu du résultat :

----------


## Hideo

Vachement plus agréable  :;):

----------


## wimfgame

Merci  ::):

----------


## wimfgame

Ben et moi même vous souhaitons un joyeux Noël. Que cette fête vous apporte joie et bonheur. Et pour célébrer cela, Ben a décidé d'écrire vos plus beaux messages de vœux dans son journal intime. Envoyez vos messages à info@wimfgame.com jusqu'au 15/01/2018 et ceux-ci se trouverons dans le jeu sur le journal de Ben. Chaque message sera récompensé par un jeu gratuit à sa sortie, programmée courant du 1er trimestre 2018. à vos crayons  ::):

----------


## raaaahman

Salut,

je ne me suis jamais exprimé sur ton topic (je m'intéresse assez peu aux point'n'click), mais j'ai lu plusieurs fois tes points d'avancement. Voir que tu continues avec autant ton sérieux ton projet force le respect, du coup joyeux noël à toi aussi et mes encouragements pour la suite.  ::):

----------


## wimfgame

Merci raaaahman, ça fait plaisir à entendre, en plus de quelqu'un qui n'est pas amateur de point'n'click.  Bonne et heureuse année  ::):

----------


## LeRan

En effet, une telle constance force le respect ! J'espère que le projet arrivera à son terme sain et sauf  ::): 

Pour m'amuser avec Blender et Unity depuis quelques temps, je note que les décors 3D sont somptueux, excellent travail ! Ensuite, tout en remarquant que la critique est aisée mais que l'art est difficile, je suis en revanche moins fan de la tête du gamin, dont je trouve qu'elle joue un ton en dessous des décors. Je ne saurais pas dire pourquoi...

Su un autre sujet, tu fais les animations à la main, ou tu intègres un peu ou beaucoup de motion capture ?

----------


## wimfgame

Merci LeRan, pas de doute pour ça  ::P: 

Merci pour tes critiques. Le perso est effectivement un peu différent des décors, j'ai poussé mes capacité au mieux  ::):  Quoique vu les avis que je reçois, il plait à une majorité, donc ça va  ::): 

Les animations sont faites en 3D, capture via Kinect.

Concernant les news, voici un petit aperçu du travail en cours sur une scène du jeu. Ben et son petit frère.

Scène volontairement en mode BD animée  ::):

----------


## wimfgame

L'évolution du jeu continue  ::): 

La question qui revient souvent est : "Mais à quoi ressemble la famille avant qu'elle disparaisse? Voilà un élément de réponse  :;): 

La phase finale de programmation est en route, tout ça avance à grand pas ! Phase de test bientôt prête. Suivez le projet ici ou sur mon site https://www.wimfgame.com. Merci pour vos partages.

----------


## wimfgame

Hello,

Voici les derniers avancements de cette semaine (non visibles dans la démo, uniquement pour la version finale) :

- J’ai ajouté le double clic qui fait courir le personnage (pour les déplacements longs).
- Le personnage principal contient à présent 43 animations différentes sur les 50 prévues (à savoir qu’il n’en contenait que 13 dans la démo).
- Toutes les scènes contiennent à présent des animations et divers bruitages.
- Des NPC (personnages non jouables) ont été ajoutés à plusieurs scènes.
- La stabilité de l’interface de jeu a été entièrement revue, la jouabilité est restée identique mais est plus réactive et exempt de bugs.
- L’ensemble des fichiers inutilisés ont été nettoyés et une grosse partie des fichiers ont été optimisé pour rendre le jeu moins gourmand en ressources.
- Les musiques sont à présent sans coupures (Elles ne redémarrent plus à chaque changement de scène mais continuent ou elles s’étaient arrêtées)
- Les textes ont été ajustés pour ne plus déborder de l’écran, quel que soit la résolution du jeu.
- Et pleins d’autres petits bugs corrigés.

C’était un gros boulot mais le résultat en vaut la peine. Je finalise les 7 dernières animations du personnage cette semaine.

La scène finale est en cours de préparation. Suivra ensuite une version bêta pour déceler d’éventuels bugs et erreurs. Tout ça pour permettre une version stable lors de la sortie.

N’hésitez pas à commenter et partager, c’est maintenant que ça devient important.

Enjoy ! 




Suivez l'évolution de mon jeu point & click sur
https://wimfgame.com/
https://www.facebook.com/wimfgames

----------


## wimfgame

﻿Très bonne nouvelle,

Je suis heureux de vous annoncer l’ouverture des préinscriptions pour tester en exclusivité le jeu d'aventure Where is my Family, sur PC, Mac et Linux

Être beta-testeur sera pour vous une opportunité de découvrir le jeu complet avant la sortie officielle. C’est aussi l'occasion de participer à l’optimisation du jeu. Avec vous, l'impossible est devenu possible  ::): 

Votre retour me sera très précieux.

Pour les modalités pratiques, Je finalise actuellement quelques points techniques et graphiques avant de sortir la beta (J’estime le travail accompli à 95%).

La version fournie sera complète (Elle inclura juste des indications techniques dans chacune des pièces du jeu, nécessaires pour une bonne gestion des bugs, et qui rappelleront qu’il s’agit d’une version beta).


Le principe des préinscriptions est de dialoguer avec tous les inscrits et définir les meilleurs profils pour la phase suivante.

Pour une bonne gestion, je limite la sélection à 5 betas testeurs par plateforme (5 sous Windows 7, 5 sous Windows 10, 5 sous Linux et 5 sous OsX)

Pour faire partie de l’aventure, inscrivez-vous dès maintenant sur https://wimfgame.com/beta.html

----------


## wimfgame

Vous aimez les enquêtes et les jeux ne se prenant pas au sérieux ? Vous êtes grand amateur de jeux d’aventures point & click? Alors découvrez Where is my Family, ou l’histoire d’un enfant à la recherche de ses parents disparus. Retrouvez quelques clins d’œil aux classiques des grands jeux d’aventures.

Mélanges d'énigmes logiques ou il vous faudra utiliser une clé pour ouvrir un tiroir, et déjantées, ou vous devrez faire preuve d'ingéniosité pour transformer un objet, comme combiner des colorants et du savon permettant de créer une mixture bien utile pour vous en sortir. 

Aidez ainsi le petit Ben, qui après une dure journée d’école, assiste impuissant à l’enlèvement de sa famille et, étant enfermé dans le salon, devra en sortir pour se lancer dans une grande aventure en essayant de retrouver sa famille et déjouer l’horrible machination qui se prépare dans la petite bourgade de Trouville-en-Perdurois !

Diriger un personnage attachant, aux réactions parfois infantiles, et découvrez avec lui une grande quantité de lieux, parfois insolites tel que l'hôpital 'la piqure furieuse", le grand labyrinthe de haies, le vieux cimetière et bien d’autres encore, et apprenez à quoi servira le Nonocom... 

Voix et textes en français intégrale !
Sous titres disponibles en Français et Anglais.

Sortie programmée pour la mi-juillet !

https://wimfgame.com
http://facebook.com/wimfgames/

----------


## Pollux568

> Amateurs de jeux d’aventures point & click, découvrez Where is my Family, ou l’histoire d’un enfant à la recherche de ses parents disparus.
> 
> Le petit Ben, après une dure journée d’école, assiste impuissant à l’enlèvement de sa famille. Se retrouvant enfermé dans le salon, votre objectif sera de l’aider à en sortir et à se lancer dans une grande aventure en essayant de retrouver sa famille et découvrir quelle machination se cache derrière tout ça !
> 
> Ben n’étant pas d’un caractère toujours facile, ce sera à vous à le guider en lui faisant découvrir de nombreux endroits.  Vous rencontrerez nombres de situations diverses, et devrez résoudre une quantité importante d’énigmes, allant d’un niveau de difficulté débutant à grand aventurier.  Chaque scène comprend une grande quantité d’éléments et objets, à combiner sans modération.
> 
> Une aide est incluse sous forme de hotspots, permettant uniquement à la demande du joueur,  d’avoir des indications sur les éléments interactifs de chaque scène.
> 
> Where is my family a été écrit pour convenir à tout public, en veillant à ne choquer personnes.
> ...


Salut !

Si je peux me permettre, ton texte promotionnel pourrait être amélioré sur plusieurs points.

Globalement, il faut mettre l'accent sur ce qui fait les points forts de ton jeu, les "hooks" comme on dit. Le début est pas mal. La suite est très banale par contre : on comprend que c'est un point'n'click, mais pourquoi est-ce qu'on s'intéresserait à celui-là plutôt qu'un autre ? Est-ce qu'il est drôle (à la monkey island ou larry leisure), est-ce que les personnages sont originaux (à la firewatch), est-ce que la direction artistique est innovante (à la machinarium), est-ce que l'ambiance est unique (à la Kentucky Road Zero) etc... Bref : pourquoi t'es tu lancé dans ce projet, qu'est-ce qui t'a motivé à faire ça et pas un autre jeu ?

Pour des points plus spécifiques :
-les "plus de 1000 répliques", "grande accessibilité du support" "Retrouvez quelques clins d’œil aux classiques des grands jeux d’aventures. ", etc, ne servent à rien. Ca augmente très peu l'envie d'acheter le jeu, et ça augmente la taille du texte. On est sur internet : moins y a de texte, mieux c'est !
-"Profitez d’une longue aventure, découvrez de nombreux lieux et rencontrez plusieurs personnages." => très flou, très générique. Une meilleure formulation serait "Explorez un cirque maléfique, un temple maya oublié ou le château médiéval de darbonne la forêt" (j'en sais rien, j'invente, mais des trucs qui font rêver), ou "un héros attendrissant avec une psychologie développée" (ou quelque chose de mieux formulé)
-"Where is my family a été écrit pour convenir à tout public, en veillant à ne choquer personnes." => c'est un point mineur, tu peux le mettre à la fin entre parenthèse avec un "(jeu tout public)" si tu y tiens, et encore.
-" Vous rencontrerez nombres de situations diverses, et devrez résoudre une quantité importante d’énigmes, allant d’un niveau de difficulté débutant à grand aventurier. Chaque scène comprend une grande quantité d’éléments et objets, à combiner sans modération." "Une aide est incluse sous forme de hotspots, permettant uniquement à la demande du joueur,  d’avoir des indications sur les éléments interactifs de chaque scène." => pareil, c'est très générique. Donne plutôt un exemple, pour voir si c'est un jeu sérieux ("on combine l'entonnoir avec le tuyau de jardin pour récupérer l'eau de pluie") ou loufoque ("on verse la bouillabaisse de grand-mère sur la porte pour dissoudre la serrure")
-Mets des images, des GIF animés avec les meilleurs moments du jeu. Ne crains pas de spoiler ! Regarde les bandes-annonces de cinéma, surtout celles de films comiques : toutes les blagues sont dans la bande-annonce, il faut donner envie ! Si les images sont trop statiques, tu peux mettre des sous-titres.

Tu peux comparer ton texte à celui d'autres points and clicks sortis récemment, tu verras qu'ils ne sont pas écrits pareil.

Bref, ce sont juste des conseils, sens-toi libre de les suivre ou non  ::): 

Bon courage !

----------


## wimfgame

Salut Pollux568

Merci pour tes conseils, tes idées sont nickels. 

J'ai modifié mon article  ::): 

Sais-tu me contacter en pv sur info@wimfgame.com . Juste pour une question. Encore merci

----------


## Pollux568

Mail envoyé  ::): 
(si tu ne l'as pas reçu, préviens moi, j'ai l'impression que mes mails tombent souvent dans la boite à spams ces temps-ci  ::(:  )

----------


## wimfgame

Et voila ! Après 2 ans de persévérance et développement, j’ai le plaisir d’annoncer la mise en ligne du jeu ainsi qu'une nouvelle démo jouable.

Le tout disponible sur https://wimfgame.com/ 

Bonnes découvertes  ::):

----------


## Tchey

Salut,

Je tente la démo, sur Linux, mais j'ai ça :




> ./start
> ./start: 47: ./start: ./visplayer: Permission denied
> 
> It looks like the player crashed! If you need support, please include the
> contents of the log file in your problem report.
> Unfortunately, no log file has been created!

----------


## wimfgame

Salut, merci pour le retour, je vais tester ça. Tu est sous quelle distribution ?

----------


## Tchey

J'ai ça :

Linux Mint 64bits Xfce
Intel Core i5 4590 (4 x 3,3 GHz)
MSI GeForce GTX 960 @ 2 Go
Drivers NVIDIA 384
16 Go DIMM DDR3 PC12800
Écran 16/9 24" LED 1920x1080
Clavier bépo (dvorak fr) / Souris Logitech MX518
Joystick Thrustmaster T.16000 / Manette XboxOne USB

----------


## wimfgame

Salut Tchey, j'ai testé et j'ai pris mes renseignements chez le développeurs de visionaire studio (moteur du jeu)

Nécessaire de lancer 1x ces commandes dans le terminal avant le lancement :

chmod +x start
chmod +x visplayer
./start

Sais tu me tenir informé si ça fonctionne ?

Merci beaucoup

----------


## Tchey

Merci, ça marche. J'avais raté la ligne pour visplayer.

Premier retour rapide : c'est trop lent. Et, c'est marrant. J'aime bien les coups de fil au développeurs par exemple, et l'humour naïf mais sympathique.

Par contre, je me serais bien passer des déplacements du gamin, et des temps morts parfois, typiquement pour le téléphone au dév justement. Une sonnerie, et plus brève, suffirait bien.

Si tu es partant, je ferais bien une vidéo/article dessus, histoire de soutenir l'initiative.

----------


## wimfgame

Cool,content que ça fonctionne  ::):  merci du retour

Quand tu dis 'trop lent', tu parle de quoi ? le Jeu est lent sur linux (lag,..) ou c'est plutôt trop lent au niveau de l'action / histoire ? Si c'est le cas, ça reste un point and click mais le suspense monte au fur et à mesure de l'histoire, mais j'ai volontairement mis les 4 premières pièces dans la démo (contre 35 dans la version complète), sinon il y aurais eu trop de spoil pour la suite.

Pour la sonnerie, oui, je vais modifier ça, tu n'es pas le premier qui le souligne.

Je serais honoré et ravis d'une article et/ou une vidéo dessus. Mis à part les voix et musiques, je suis seul à avoir développé tout le jeu, et seulement à mes heures libres. Du coup, je n'ai pas une grosse machine marketing derrière moi, alors les coups de pouces de ce genre me feront le plus grand bien. 

Mon mail est info@wimfgame.com si tu veux échanger des infos.

Encore merci

----------


## wimfgame

Hyper content. Mon jeu est approuvé par Steam. Disponible sur leur plateforme le 28 mai 2019. https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._is_my_family/

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Bravo a toi! T'as gardé la motivation tout le long et ça a payé!

----------


## Hideo

Felicitation, c'est merite  ::lol::

----------


## wimfgame

Merci beaucoup, ça fait très plaisir  ::):  Vivement le 28  ::P:

----------


## LOIC JOINT

Salut !

Cela fait quelques temps que je suit ton projet du coin de l'oeil  :;):  On sent beaucoup de personnalité dans ton projet et je le trouve hyper accrochant, je suis sincèrement content de la nouvelle pour steam !
Bon courage pour la suite, je garde ton adorable projet en vue et félicitation !

----------


## wimfgame

Merci, c'est très sympa. Demain il sera dispo, reste plus qu'à croiser les doigts  ::):

----------


## Pollux568

Le premier commentaire posté sur la page Steam est vraiment encourageant, bravo  ::):

----------


## wimfgame

Merci Pollux568  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Profitez jusqu'au 16 juillet de 15% de réduction sur le jeu sur Steam. Version française intégrale, sous-titres disponibles en anglais https://store.steampowered.com/app/1..._is_my_family/

----------


## wimfgame

Bonjour Kamgrossy. Désolé mais je pense que tu t'es trompé de post,  ce thread ne parle pas de Dragonvale  ::):

----------


## Kupris

> Bonjour Kamgrossy. Désolé mais je pense que tu t'es trompé de post,  ce thread ne parle pas de Dragonvale


Vu ses précédents messages, je pense qu'il s'agit d'un troll  :Emo:

----------


## wimfgame

Bonne nouvelle pour les personnes qui bloquent dans mon jeu. La solution complète est enfin disponible. Disponible sur https://wimfgame.com/solution.html

Bon amusement

----------

